# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  راه‌اندازی یک اینترانت با استفاده از RAS ،‌ چگونه؟

## مهدی کرامتی

با سلام.

من میخوام یک اینترانت ساده راه بندازم.

فرض کنید یک سرور ویندوز 2000 Advanced Server داریم با 10 خط تلفن. حالا میخوام این سرور رو طوری تنظیم کنم که کاربران بتونن با گرفتن شماره های فوق به سرور متصل بشن و با استفاده از پروتکل TCP/IP بتونن با IIS و سرویسهای مشابه روی سرور ارتباط برقرار کنند.

چه چیزهایی نیاز دارم؟

چه کارهایی باید بترتیب انجام دهم؟

با تشکر.

----------


## Gladiator

با سلام

خیلی سادست .

اول تنظیمات RAS رو روی سرور انجام بده . ( به شکلی که کاربران بتونن متصل بشن ) برای این کار میتونی از یک رنج آی پی دلخواه استفاده کنی .

وقتی سرور شما مثلا آی پی : 200.1.1.2 رو داشته باشه ٬ کلاینتها با آی پی های هم رنج میتونن به سادگی این سرور رو پینگ کنند و همچنین همدیگرو .

در این حالت ارتباط این کاربران از طریق پروتوکل TCP/IP با هم برقراره .

حالا بروی سرور تنظیمات IIS رو انجام بده و کار تمامه .

خیلی ساده بود ٬ نه ؟

اگر لازم بود بگو تا تماس بگیرم باهات .
موفق باشی .

----------


## Inprise

الف. نصب RAS : اول باید روش دسترسی تلفنی به اینترانت و تجهیزات پاسخگو به سرور معرفی بشن . توصیه میکنم از یک مالتی پورت برای اتصال مودمها به سرور استفاده کنی . طی روند نصب RAS مالتی پورت مذکور به عنوان Listener شبکهء مبتنی بر RAS به ویندوز معرفی میشه و بعد از اون تماسهای تلفنی با اینترانت بصورت خودکار توسط ویندوز جواب داده میشن . اتفاقات بعدی مشخص شدن Network Policy و Security Policy است .

ب. Network Policy : طی مراحل نصب RAS مشخص میشه کاربران IP های ثابت خودشون رو استفاده خواهند کرد یا از DHCP سرور تو برای گرفتن IP استفاده میکنن . اگر نمیخواهی بطور مشخص به کاربرانت IP اختصاص بدی بهتره قبل از ضروع نصب RAS ، سرویس DHCP ویندوز رو نصب کنی .

ج. Security Policy : طی مراحل نصب RAS مشخص میشه کدام گروه از کاربران میتونن با سرور تماس تلفنی برقرار کنن و این گروه کاربری چه مجوزهائی روی سرور داره ، همانطوری که قبلا" یکبار در مبحث امنیت IIS بحث شده بود بهتره اینجا هم گروه کاربران RAS کمترین مجوز لازم را داشته باشند ، یعنی در حد مجوز گروه کاربری IUSR_Machinname ( گروه کاربری IUSR_Machinname بعد از نصب هر نسخه از IIS بصورت خودکار ایجاد میشه و بینندگان سایت پس از اتصال بلافاصله عضو این گروه میشن . این قاعدهء IIS است . باید در میزان مجوزهای این گروه دقت بشه )

توضیح : مرحله های ب و ج در ویندوز NT همزمان با مراحل نصب RAS اتفاق می افتاد اما در ویندوزهای 2000 و 2003 امکان ایجاد پروفایلهای مختلف و اعمال اونها به سرویس بعد از نصب هم وجود داره .

د. نصب DNS سرور : برای اینکه کاربران بتونن براحتی سایت وب اینترانت ت رو ببینن بهتره از یه نام مثل Http://Keramati.*VCL* یا امثالهم استفاده کنی  :wink: برای این مقصود باید سرویس DNS ویندوز فعال بشه و بصورت دستی نام مورد نظرت رو معادل IP سروری که IIS روش نصب شده قرار بدی . بهتره مراحل نصب DNS و DHCP اول از همه صورت بگیره .

ه. نصب IIS .

و. نصب یه دستگاه تلفن مرکزی و قرار دادن خطوط تلفن ( یا مالتی پورت ) پشت اون . به این ترتیب کاربران همیشه با یه شماره تلفن تماس میگیرن و تماسهای اونها بین خطوط تقسیم میشه . 

ز. حالا کاربر میتونه شماره تلفن سرور رو بگیره . بعد از دریافت دایال تون ، RAS باصطلاح گوشی رو بر میداره و اتصال PPP برقرار میشه . سپس درخواست DHCP Request توسط سرویس Remote Connection Manager کلاینت بصورت خودکار روی خط تلفن ارسال میشه و بعد از دریافت توسط DHCP سرور ، IP مورد نظر به کاربر تحویل داده میشه . ( تذکر : در پیکره بندی DHCP سرور باید دقت کنی اگر DNS سرور شخصی رو نصب کردی ، حتما" نامش رو ذکر کنی که همراه با پکتی که حاوی پاسخ DHCP است ارسال بشه . در واقع در اتصالهای تلفنی اینترنت هم همین اتفاق می افته ) حالا کاربر با باز کردن مرورگر وب مورد علاقه اش و تایپ کردن آدرس Http://www.keramati.vcl میتونه صفحهء اول فروشگاه برنامه نویس رو ببینه !  :evil2:  (:D)  :wink: 

خوش و موفق باشی  :flower:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

متشکر.

من میرم مقدمات رو میچینم دوباره میام میپرسم.

برای تشکر نفری 2 تا کوپن خرید مفتی از فروشگاه برنامه نویس طلب تون  :P   (:D)

----------


## faramarz_s

اگر قرار باشه مدیر شبکه اجازه آپلود فایل به برنامه نویس شبکه و اینترانت بده.اونوقت همون روال مذکور کافی هست؟ :flower:

----------


## houtanal

مدیر شبکه می تواند به شما اجازه کار بر روی وب سرور را بدهد یا برای سایر برنامه ها برای شما اکسس تعریف کند

----------


## Mahdi Moghaddam

لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
من ارتباطی از نوع Accept incomming connection ساختم، User هم تعریف کردم، IIS را هم تنظیم کردم؛
برای تست آن از سیستم دیگری به سرور(سیستمی که اعمال فوق بر روی آن انجام شده) وصل شدیم، حالا 
چطور می توان سایت تعبیه شده در IIS را، در مرورگر مشاهده کرد؟ (چه آدرسی در مرورگر تایپ شود؟)

----------


## houtanal

آدر س آی پی سرور را در مرورگر خود وارد کنید یا اگر دی ان اس سرور دارید آدرس سایت را وارد کنید :flower:

----------


## kimia1

> تاریخ: 29 فروردین 1383 - 12:27    عنوان:   
> 
> 
> 
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید. 
> من ارتباطی از نوع Accept incomming connection ساختم، User هم تعریف کردم، IIS را هم تنظیم کردم؛ 
> برای تست آن از سیستم دیگری به سرور(سیستمی که اعمال فوق بر روی آن انجام شده) وصل شدیم، حالا 
> چطور می توان سایت تعبیه شده در IIS را، در مرورگر مشاهده کرد؟ (چه آدرسی در مرورگر تایپ شود؟)


سلام....اول بگو اون سایت را کجا تعبیه کرده ای و ثانیا آدرسی که به عنوان DNS Server در نظر گرفتی چیه تا بهت بگم :wink:

----------


## kankash

> بنده هرگز قصد جسارت نداشتم. ولی چنانچه در بیان منظورم خطایی مرتکب شدم، عذر مرا پذیرا باشید.  :oops:


 باعرض سلام وخسته نباشید
IIS  چیست؟
ip هم رنج چیست؟
چگونهserver به آنهایی که به شبکه وصل میشوند ipبدهد؟
چگونه میتوان یک صفحه وب برای اینترانت درست کرد؟
چگونه مینوان برای ورود به شبکه اینترانت  کلمه رمز اختصاص داد؟
چگونه کسی که به شبکه اینترانت وصل میشود مینواند صفحه وب مارا ببیند؟
                                          اگر کسی سوالهای من را واضح پاسخ دهد ممنون میشوم چون من تازه وارد هستم :heart:  :heart:  :heart:

----------


## kankash

> بنده هرگز قصد جسارت نداشتم. ولی چنانچه در بیان منظورم خطایی مرتکب شدم، عذر مرا پذیرا باشید.  :oops:


 باعرض سلام وخسته نباشید
IIS  چیست؟
ip هم رنج چیست؟
چگونهserver به آنهایی که به شبکه وصل میشوند ipبدهد؟
چگونه میتوان یک صفحه وب برای اینترانت درست کرد؟
چگونه مینوان برای ورود به شبکه اینترانت  کلمه رمز اختصاص داد؟
چگونه کسی که به شبکه اینترانت وصل میشود مینواند صفحه وب مارا ببیند؟
                                          اگر کسی سوالهای من را واضح پاسخ دهد ممنون میشوم چون من تازه وارد هستم heart:  :heart:  :heart: 
متشکرم که جواب من را میدهید

----------


## kankash

باعرض سلام وخسته نباشید 
IIS چیست؟ 
ip هم رنج چیست؟ 
چگونهserver به آنهایی که به شبکه وصل میشوند ipبدهد؟ 
چگونه میتوان یک صفحه وب برای اینترانت درست کرد؟ 
چگونه مینوان برای ورود به شبکه اینترانت کلمه رمز اختصاص داد؟ 
چگونه کسی که به شبکه اینترانت وصل میشود مینواند صفحه وب مارا ببیند؟ 
اگر کسی سوالهای من را واضح پاسخ دهد ممنون میشوم چون من تازه وارد هستم heart:   
متشکرم که جواب من را میدهید

----------


## kankash

سلام به همه دوستان عزیز
میخواستم به من یگویید که:
با استفاده از چه برنامه ای با شبکه اینترانت تماس حاصل نماییم؟
آیا کسی که میخواهد به شبکه اینترانت وصل شود باید rasرا نصب کرده باشد؟
آیا کسی که مخواهد به شبکه اینترانت وصل شود پرو تکل او باید با پروتکل شبکه یکی باشد واز چه پرو تکلی با ید استفاده کند؟و پرو تکلهای دیگر را حذف کند؟ :?: 
وقتی که کسی به شبکه اینترانت ما وصل شود چه علامتی در سیستم خود خواهد دید؟ 




ممنون که سوالات من را جواب میدهید

----------


## houtanal

> چیست؟ 
> ip هم رنج چیست؟ 
> چگونهserver به آنهایی که به شبکه وصل میشوند ipبدهد؟ 
> چگونه میتوان یک صفحه وب برای اینترانت درست کرد؟ 
> چگونه مینوان برای ورود به شبکه اینترانت کلمه رمز اختصاص داد؟ 
> چگونه کسی که به شبکه اینترانت وصل میشود مینواند صفحه وب مارا ببیند؟


iis وب سرور پیش فرض ویندوز
مثلا 192.168.5.1 و 192.168.5.2  در یک رنج هستند در مورد کلاس های IP مطالعه بفرمایید
در RRAS می توان آن را فعال کرد(و همچنین نرم افزار هایش) یا از DHCP استفاده کرد
یک صفحه بسازید و در IIS قرار دهید در DNS خود هم آن را اد کنید (new host)
در RRAS و نرم افزار هایش می توان یوزر تعریف کرد یا از نرم افزار های اکانتینگ برای اعتبار سنجی استفاده کرد
اگر در DNS ادش کرده باشید با زدن نام آن در غیر این صورت با تایپ آی پی آن



> با استفاده از چه برنامه ای با شبکه اینترانت تماس حاصل نماییم؟ 
> آیا کسی که میخواهد به شبکه اینترانت وصل شود باید rasرا نصب کرده باشد؟ 
> آیا کسی که مخواهد به شبکه اینترانت وصل شود پرو تکل او باید با پروتکل شبکه یکی باشد واز چه پرو تکلی با ید استفاده کند؟و پرو تکلهای دیگر را حذف کند؟ :?: 
> وقتی که کسی به شبکه اینترانت ما وصل شود چه علامتی در سیستم خود خواهد دید؟


یک new connection بسازید منتها اتصال به *** را انتخاب کنید 
نه فقط باید شماره بگیرد (IP سرور)
بله صد در صد خود ویندوز این کار را می کند اما دو پروتکل مشهور برقراری تماس HDCL و PPP هستند پروتکل اعتبار سنجی RADIUS و ارتباط معمولا TCP/IP
در هر دو طرف باید یکسان باشند تا زبان یکدیگر را بفهمند
یه آیکون مثل تماس با ISP (Dial up) در پایین صفحه می آید

----------


## javadonline

سلام .ببخشید من سوالی که دارم اینه .
من اومدم برای 3 تا مودم تنظیماتو انجام دادم یعنی 3نفر می تونن وصل بشن .حالا می خوام یه محدودیت زمانی براشون تعریف کنم باید چه کنم .

2. در بعضی از موارد هم ارتباطشون  هم زود قطع میشه مشکل از چیست .

----------


## javadonline

سلام
 کسی نمیا جواب منو بده

----------


## Gladiator

باید از نرم افزارهای جانبی استفاده کنی .

----------


## mRizvandi

سلام

بحث زیبایی است و من هم یک سوال دارم اگر از روتر به جای مالتی پورت استفاده کنم آیا تنظیمات متفاوت خواهند بود و روتر رو چطوری در شبکه قرار بدم؟

----------


## Gladiator

تنظیمات RAS , RRAS حذف میشه و وظیفش به Router ( Access Server ) واگذار میشه

در تنظیمات Router میتونی Gateway رو سرور قرار بدی و تنها تنظیمات Routing رو بروی سرور انجام بدی . این موضوع بستگی به این داره که بخوای با شبکه های دیگه و یا اینترنت ارتباط داشته باشی یا نه و اگر بله به چه شکل .

----------


## mRizvandi

سلام

من یک شبکه Lan دارم که از طریق یک خط لیزد به اینترنت وص شده. سرور اینترنت ISASERVER هم از سرور دومین جداست. یک روتر هم دارم که می خوام در شبکه قرارش بدم. این روتر دارای 16 پورت تلفنه. فعلا هم چها تا خط تلفن آماده دارم. حالا چه مراحلی رو باید انجام بدم؟

----------


## Gladiator

سلام ؛

شما اول باید روترتون رو کانفیگ کنی ، برای اینکار یک IP Address به کارت شبکه روترت میدی ( در رنج شبکه خودت ) و بعد از اون ماژول مورد نظرت که خطوط تلفن رو پشتیبانی میکنه رو کانفیگ میکنی ، بعد از اون Accounting رو بروی روترت کانفیگ میکنی و در نهایت تمامی آی پی هایی که بروی کارت شبکه و اون ماژول تعریف کردی رو به اون کامپیوتری که به اینترنت متصله Route میکنی و در ادامه یک Access List هم تنظیم میکنی .

مراحل کارت رو نوشتم مابقیش دست خودته .
موفق باشی .

----------


## bahramsport

سلام 
منم یه سوال دارم اگه جواب بدین متشکر میشم 
من یک اینترانت راه انداختم باwindows 2003 server در این ویندوز برای تعریف user مشکل دارم 
1 آیا از یوزرهای تعریف شده ویندوز میشه استفاده کرد یعنی user,pass کاربرها همان user های ویندوز باشه

----------


## bahramsport

سلام 
منم یه سوال دارم اگه جواب بدین متشکر میشم 
من یک اینترانت راه انداختم باwindows 2003 server در این ویندوز برای تعریف user مشکل دارم 
1 آیا از یوزرهای تعریف شده ویندوز میشه استفاده کرد یعنی user,pass کاربرها همان user های ویندوز باشه 
2 من در win 2000 server تعریف user ]ا رو با incoming  انجام میدادم ولی در win2003 قبول نمیکنه اگه ممکنه منو راهنمایی کنید که چطور user , pass برای کاربرها اضافه کنم
من مجبور شدم active directory را installسپس از user های آن استفاده کنم

----------


## Gladiator

> سلام 
> منم یه سوال دارم اگه جواب بدین متشکر میشم 
> من یک اینترانت راه انداختم باwindows 2003 server در این ویندوز برای تعریف user مشکل دارم 
> 1 آیا از یوزرهای تعریف شده ویندوز میشه استفاده کرد یعنی user,pass کاربرها همان user های ویندوز باشه 
> 2 من در win 2000 server تعریف user ]ا رو با incoming انجام میدادم ولی در win2003 قبول نمیکنه اگه ممکنه منو راهنمایی کنید که چطور user , pass برای کاربرها اضافه کنم
> من مجبور شدم active directory را installسپس از user های آن استفاده کنم


جواب سوال 1 ، بله .
جواب سوال 2 ، متوجه منظورت نشدم .

----------


## bahramsport

سلام مهندس 
سوال من اینه که چطوری میتونم برای اینترانت user تعریف کنم
میدونم که از دو روش میشه 
1 active directory
2 user خصوصی یعنی به صورت واحد روش اول را بلدم ولی دومی را نه 
اگه بلدید کمکم کنید

----------


## Gladiator

سلام ؛

شما میتونی یه نرم افزار مدیریتی مثل NtTacPlus رو نصب و تنظیم کنی و همچنین میتونی بدون این نرم افزار کاربرانی رو در ویندوزت تعریف کنی و در گروه Users قرار بدی به این شکل این کاربرها میتونن کاربران شبکه اینترانت شما باشند .

حله ؟

----------


## bahramsport

سلام مجدد
حقیقتش مشکلم حل شد متشکرم 
ولی من تا حالا به nttacplus کار نکردم میشه یه سایت حالا فارسی یا انگلیسی برای آموزشش به من معرفی کنی 
خیلی خیلی متشکرم

----------


## mRizvandi

سلام

فکر می کنم استفاده از ISA Server هم بد نباشه. امکانات بسیار زیادی رو می ده.

----------


## Gladiator

> سلام مجدد
> حقیقتش مشکلم حل شد متشکرم 
> ولی من تا حالا به nttacplus کار نکردم میشه یه سایت حالا فارسی یا انگلیسی برای آموزشش به من معرفی کنی 
> خیلی خیلی متشکرم


سلام ؛

راهنمای خودش به زبان انگلیسی نوشته شده و خیلی ساده و گویاست .

موفق باشی .

----------


## iparmoz

سلام دوستان 
من یک تازه وارد هستم و از شما تقاضای کمک میخواهم
ما دارای یک شبکه می باشیم که از طریق کابل و سوئیچ به یکدیگر وصل می باشیم .
 من یک سرور جدیدی را کار گذاشته ام و کلاینتها میبایست از رنج IP آن سرور که دارای DHCP می باشد استفاده کنند . من برای استفاده دیگران از اینترنت هم  آدرس Gatway را هم آدرس سرور قرار دادم و تا حدودی مشکل اینجوری برطرف شد اما هرگاه کسی بخواهد با اکانت شبکه بالا بیاید و از نرم افزارهای شبکه بخواهد استفاده کند دارای مشکل می شود و خیلی طول میکشد تا کلاینتها بالا بیایند.
خواهشمندم مرا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## iparmoz

> یکی به من بگه این کامپونت Ras  را از کجا می توانم بدست بیارم .
> 
> خواهشن فوری


شما میتوانید از کامپونتهای ویندوز در Contolr panel در بیاورید.

----------


## vandjalili

بحث ها خیلی جالب هستش و واقعا تبریک میگم که یک همچین سایتی توی کشور فعال هستش


در صورتی که بخواهیم یک اکسترانت و یا اینترنتی که در یک شهر جهت خدمات گیم نت و بازی اینترنتی برای اعضای شهر راه بندازیم چه کاری باید بکنیم و آیا اصلا میشه یا نه؟

نمیدونم منظورم رو فهمیدین یا نه؟   یک شبکه اینترانت شهری مخصوص مسابقه و بازی های شبکه ای ...


اگه کسی اطلاعاتی داشت ممنون میشم توضیح بده

یا علی

----------


## Identifier

> در صورتی که بخواهیم یک اکسترانت و یا اینترنتی که در یک شهر جهت خدمات گیم نت و بازی اینترنتی برای اعضای شهر راه بندازیم چه کاری باید بکنیم و آیا اصلا میشه یا نه؟


بله امکان پذیر است اما بسته به شرایط (مالی - اعتباری - فیزیکی - مخابراتی) میشه طرح های متفاوتی ارائه کرد.
بک ایده این است که از بستر ADSL برای این امر استفاده کنید و یک شبکه مجازی را تشکیل دهید (***) . که بایستی با Provider های آنها مذاکره کنید .

موفق باشید

----------


## amir.net

اگه خواسته باشیم با یک سرور و مالتی پورت و چندتا خط تلفن شبکه ای رو راه اندازیم تا تعدادی یوزر (حدوداً 60تا یا  70 تا بصورت دایال آپ) بتونند دیتا ارسال کنند آیا میشه از یک پنتیوم  4 معمولی و ویندوز 2000 ادونسد سرور و پروتکل ftp استفاده کرد ؟ یا جواب نمیده ؟
در ضمن یوزر ها در هر بار اطلاعاتی با حجم 1 تا 5 مگابایت رو ارسال خواهند کرد.
لطفاً راهنمائی کنید.
 در صورتی که خواسته باشیم از اتصال *** 
استفاده کنیم هزینه اجاره این خط چگونه محاسبه میشود؟

----------


## Identifier

> اگه خواسته باشیم با یک سرور و مالتی پورت و چندتا خط تلفن شبکه ای رو راه اندازیم تا تعدادی یوزر (حدوداً 60تا یا 70 تا بصورت دایال آپ) بتونند دیتا ارسال کنند آیا میشه از یک پنتیوم 4 معمولی و ویندوز 2000 ادونسد سرور و پروتکل ftp استفاده کرد ؟ یا جواب نمیده ؟
> در ضمن یوزر ها در هر بار اطلاعاتی با حجم 1 تا 5 مگابایت رو ارسال خواهند کرد.


امکان پذیر است و مشکلی نداره فقط بایستی توجه کنید Ram شما متناسب با بار کاری سرور باشه و همچنین از نصب و فعال کردن سرویس هایی را که نیاز ندارید خودداری کنید.




> در صورتی که خواسته باشیم از اتصال *** 
> استفاده کنیم هزینه اجاره این خط چگونه محاسبه میشود؟


هم میتونید از طریق مخابرات اقدام کنید که هزینه بالا تری داره و هم اینکه از ارائه دهندگان سرویس ADSL که متناسب با پهنای باند شما هزینه دریافت میشه.

موفق باشید.

----------


## amir.net

ممنون از جواب دوستان . :قلب:  
توی یکی از پستها خوندم که بهتر به جای تعداد زیادی خط تلفن معمولی و مدم و مالتی پورت از خطوط e1  و access server  باید استفاده کرد .
1- اگه درسته روش کار رو لطف کنید بنویسید و یا لینکی رو معرفی کنید .
2- توجیه اقتصادی استفاده از روش بالا به جای خطوط تلفن چیست و چقدر در سرعت و کارایی شبکه موثر است؟
3- این access server  چیه ؟

----------


## Identifier

> 1- اگه درسته روش کار رو لطف کنید بنویسید و یا لینکی رو معرفی کنید .


برای آشنایی با اینگونه خطوط لین زیر را مطالعه بفرمایید .

*معرفی خطوط ISDN* 




> توجیه اقتصادی استفاده از روش بالا به جای خطوط تلفن چیست و چقدر در سرعت و کارایی شبکه موثر است؟


1- از نظر پشتیبانی بسیار کم هزینه تر و سریع تر هست در نظر بگیرید پشتیبانی فنی 180 خط تلفن + مودم با کی access server و 8 خط E1 , مسلما بسیار سرعت خطایابی بالا تری داره.
2- در صورت پشتیبانی مراکز مخابرات تا 64 k میتونید connection speed داشته باشید. 
3- مدیریت خطوط به مراتب ساده تر است.
4- هزینه اولیه بیشتر استو اما در دراز مدت نسیت به هزینه نگهداری و مدیریت مقرون به صرفه تر است.




> ین access server چیه ؟


dial-in server که کاربران میتونند به اون متصل شوند و بعضا router نیز هستند .

موفق باشید.

----------


## amir.net

با سلام 
لطفا بگید که اگه  حدود 10 نفر دایال آپ به سرور ras  متصل بشند چقدر رم باید نصب کنم؟

----------


## Identifier

> لطفا بگید که اگه حدود 10 نفر دایال آپ به سرور ras متصل بشند چقدر رم باید نصب کنم؟


بسته به سرویس های همزمانی دارد که روی سرور در حال اجرا هستند، و همچنین نرم افزارهای استفاده شده و سخت افزار های به کارگرفته متغیر می باشد.

موفق باشید.

----------


## alilittle

سلام
من می خواستم به 15 یوزر مبتدی اینترنت بدم.
از ADSL می خوام استفاده کنم .
چه پهنای باندی مناسبه. (یه سرور 2003 هم دارم ).
آیا با RAS میتونم حق دسترسی داشته باشم که بعضی از یوزر ها رو محدود کنم که حق استفاده نداشته باشن یا در یه بازه زمانی خاص بتونن استفاده کنن.

----------


## Identifier

> چه پهنای باندی مناسبه.


بستگی بهنحوه کارکرد کاربران شما و همچنین تکنولوژی های بکار گرفته توسط شما ذر طراحی دارد.




> آیا با RAS میتونم حق دسترسی داشته باشم که بعضی از یوزر ها رو محدود کنم که حق استفاده نداشته باشن یا در یه بازه زمانی خاص بتونن استفاده کنن.


بله با استفاده از RRAS+Radius امکان پذیر است.

موفق باشید.

----------


## rhgholami

سلام
اگه ممکن هست به من بگین چگونه میشه بین Routing and remote access server و نرم افزار NTTacPLUS در یک شبکه *** ارتباط برقرار کرد. من یوزر تعریف می کنم اما کانکت نمیشه؟ ضمنا کانکشن *** را هم روی خود سرور ایجاد کردم.

----------


## Identifier

> اگه ممکن هست به من بگین چگونه میشه بین Routing and remote access server و نرم افزار NTTacPLUS در یک شبکه *** ارتباط برقرار کرد. من یوزر تعریف می کنم اما کانکت نمیشه؟ ضمنا کانکشن *** را هم روی خود سرور ایجاد کردم.


1- در RRAS قسمت های Authentication و Accouting رو Radius انتخاب کن .
2- IP و پورت سرور NTTAC رو وارد کن.
3- Encryption رو برابر با PAP و Unencrypted Password قرار بده.
4- NTTAC رو راه اندازیش کن (طریقه راه اندازی قبلا بیان شده جستجو کنید)
5- کاربر تعریف کنید.
6- هنگام ایجاد کانکشن حتما Password Encryption رو برابر با Unencrypted قرار بده.

----------


## hamedhsn

سلام
من یه سرور باwin2000 دارم می خوام یه کلاینت ریموت به سرورم وصل شه . تنظیمات rras  رو انجام دادم ولی وقتی وصل می شوم error691:invali username/password  می ده . توی اکتیودایرکتوری هم روی اون یوزر توی قسمت  dial in  اکسس دادم ولی بازم همین خطا رو میده لطفا کمکم کنید...

----------

